# Should I be narked?



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Little narked here. 

Been on a hugely successful fact finding mission to Dubai this weekend pending a move out here in Sept. 

I'm silver tier Emirates Skywards and my wife isn't. I fly business quite a lot and am chasing down gold tier, she's got a load of economy miles but isn't silver yet. We're flying economy this trip as we always do - I only fly business for work. 

Anyway I got a lounge invite to the business lounge here and took my wife up, and asked if my wife could come in with me, or whether we could pay for her cash or miles.

Lady at the desk was all smiles to me but ignored Mrs Togaflex completely. She told me the wife wasn't welcome and that I can't pay for her, she just can't come in, but I can. 

I asked her what she suggested we do - her answer?

"That's your decision". Then waved me to one side with the back of her hand to serve the guy behind. 

Off you trot then. 

Feel a bit narked. Do I have cause? Why not mention the Marhaba lounge ( where we can pay for my wife to go in ) or at least apologies and wish us a pleasant flight? 

Was pretty embarrassing. 

Good news is the beer and short beef ribs in Jack's by A15 are the absolute BUSINESS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You can be narked every day in Dubai, if you so choose.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Well it's Emirates policy that only Gold & Platinum members can bring guests with them into the lounges. Not much you can do I guess. Of course she could have been friendly 

Have you ever been to the Marhaba lounge? We were once flying with Lufthansa out of DXB and I couldn't believe this is the lounge for business class passengers. I wouldn't even pay 1 AED for this lounge.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I totally read the thread title as "Should I be naked?"

If you had asked that question, my answer would be: hells yeah!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

The current policy is that you are allowed to bring a guest if you are Skywards Gold. I agree it was bad form of her, a simple suggestion/solution to a paid lounge would be appreciated as well as a good way to end the conversation. They may be looking down their noses at the Golds now too what with the Platinums and the IOs. 

So don't let it bother you. She probably has never been to any other airport lounges except the one she works at


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Togaflex said:


> Little narked here.
> 
> Been on a hugely successful fact finding mission to Dubai this weekend pending a move out here in Sept.
> 
> ...


I used to be Gold on Emirates and then switched to Qatar Airways and now Gold on Etihad. Emirates used to be good but then they became kind of arrogant. Etihad is still okay but again they are also getting big now.

Normally the receptionist at the lounge follow the rules, but if you use that particular lounge a lot, they are normally pretty nice. This has been the case with me with Etihad Lounge. 

Tipping always helps as these servers work really hard (lounges are pretty much full all the time) and it is a thankless job.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Did you write down her name? I guess you can always send an email to customer service, and leave some nice feedback on their Facebook page... 

As for the policy, well she is right and only Gold can bring in guests but she could've been more polite about it.

But then again, politeness is not in abundance in this part of the world.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I totally read the thread title as "Should I be naked?"
> 
> If you had asked that question, my answer would be: hells yeah!


haha...read the same thing too on a quick glance! But my answer would be "maaaaaaaaaaaay beeeeee....."


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You could turn the situation around. How many people do you think try to bring a guest in as a Silver even though the rules are pretty clear it is not allowed. I imagine the hostess' are pretty tired of all the people who think the rule should be bent for them. Just something to consider.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> Well it's Emirates policy that only Gold & Platinum members can bring guests with them into the lounges. Not much you can do I guess. Of course she could have been friendly
> 
> Have you ever been to the Marhaba lounge? We were once flying with Lufthansa out of DXB and I couldn't believe this is the lounge for business class passengers. I wouldn't even pay 1 AED for this lounge.
> 
> ...


Lufthansa has their own business lounge near and across the hall from the Marhaba lounge & McGettigans.

Nothing special but free beer and Jack Daniels  with some hot dishes and sandwiches, newspapers.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Togaflex said:


> Little narked here.
> 
> Been on a hugely successful fact finding mission to Dubai this weekend pending a move out here in Sept.
> 
> ...


Must keep the riff raff out, you are only Silver and your wife no status? Hmmpfff (nose upturned).


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I briefly glanced at the OP Title and thought "HELL NO!" then I realised it was "NARKED" not "NAKED!"

Not sure if I want to read the post now ;-)


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> Lufthansa has their own business lounge near and across the hall from the Marhaba lounge & McGettigans.
> 
> Nothing special but free beer and Jack Daniels  with some hot dishes and sandwiches, newspapers.


Unfortunately this lounge is only for SENs, HONs and first class passengers. We were on regular business class tickets and could only use the Marhaba lounge.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Togaflex said:


> Little narked here.
> 
> Anyway I got a lounge invite to the business lounge here and took my wife up, and asked if my wife could come in with me, or whether we could pay for her cash or miles.
> 
> ...


LOL. We went through a similar situation when we were flying out of Istanbul back to Dubai. They ve got a HSBC lounge there. Took my wife with me and she could not come inside with me. I remember telling the person at the desk "Excuse me ?, why not"; " Sir HSBC changed the rules very recently, but she can join you if you pay 40$ or 50$" don't recall the amount, but I paid. Was I annoyed ? Hell I was and complained on the spot. Pretty embarrassing and most airlines or card lounges are doing this.

I am actually impressed that you are asking whether you should feel narked. Totally


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> Unfortunately this lounge is only for SENs, HONs and first class passengers. We were on regular business class tickets and could only use the Marhaba lounge.


And Star Alliance Gold I guess as I'm in there for United mostly.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You knew you were trying your luck and it predictably failed, have some dignity and don't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is just another example of how poor Emirates are at customer service. They are intent on being the worlds largest and have Dubai as the worlds busiest airport but do not give a damm about the passengers and the bigger they get, the worst it ill get. I cannot remember the last time i Was on an Emirates flight that took off or landed on time!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Robbo5265 said:


> This is just another example of how poor Emirates are at customer service. They are intent on being the worlds largest and have Dubai as the worlds busiest airport but do not give a damm about the passengers and the bigger they get, the worst it ill get. I cannot remember the last time i Was on an Emirates flight that took off or landed on time!


Why? What did Emirates do wrong? The policy is that Silver members are allowed access for themselves only. It is a well published policy. Some might say that allowing Silver status members in the Biz lounge is actually a pretty generous policy by Emirates, which many airlines do not have.

The OP went up there thinking he could talk his way into getting his wife in. Perhaps the hostess was not as polite as she could have been, but that is the only issue, if it really was an issue.

It would be a far greater reduction in service if Silver members could each bring in a guest which would result in the lounges being packed well beyond capacity.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Must keep the riff raff out, you are only Silver and your wife no status? Hmmpfff (nose upturned).


I concur!! :clap2:


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Give the guy a break. He didn't exclaim "do you know who I am?" as many in this town do


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Why? What did Emirates do wrong? The policy is that Silver members are allowed access for themselves only. It is a well published policy. Some might say that allowing Silver status members in the Biz lounge is actually a pretty generous policy by Emirates, which many airlines do not have.
> 
> The OP went up there thinking he could talk his way into getting his wife in. Perhaps the hostess was not as polite as she could have been, but that is the only issue, if it really was an issue.
> 
> It would be a far greater reduction in service if Silver members could each bring in a guest which would result in the lounges being packed well beyond capacity.


I was commenting on Emirates in general, i fly frequently and am a silver card member but i have noticed a deterioration in their services across the board.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan (Sep 1, 2012)

Am I the only one confused by the term narked? Where I come from narked is slang for snitched on.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Reading some of the responses on this thread, it does seem like 'Dubai' in all it's 'glory' has certainly worn off on a few. Guess when receiving the 'special'/'warranted'/'exclusive' experience its great, when not on the receiving end a post on DDR seems to pop up.

Personally I think the OP has a point. From what I understand, the rep was rude and there was no option for an extra payment to be made for use of the lounge. After all cabin crew are known to help in sorting out seats on a flight, in case a couple or family members want to be seated together if not already. If it can be done on an airplane, might be possible in a lounge just sayin'.

Letting the OP's wife into the lounge, even without the required criteria, would have enabled them to spend their time together. After all, can't expect him to get into the lounge leaving his wife out in the terminal food court / seating area. Also having a hard time understanding the logic behind the husband being good enough for the lounge, due to the membership, but the wife being considered riff-raf


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Am I the only one confused by the term narked? Where I come from narked is slang for snitched on.


Lol thats what I thought at first too but google came through


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Am I the only one confused by the term narked? Where I come from narked is slang for snitched on.


In England it's used when you're annoyed or pi55ed off!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

In the UK it means mildly pi$$ed off.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Am I the only one confused by the term narked? Where I come from narked is slang for snitched on.


nope, it means to become annoyed or upset. Either you are annoyed or not, have you seen anyone half annoyed ? yup


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> nope, it means to become annoyed or upset. Either you are annoyed or not, have you seen anyone half annoyed ? yup


I thought it was a SCUBA thread and he was getting narc'd all the time. I love to go deep and the feeling of being narc'd but that is just me 

As it is a "not being elite enough" and can't get access to the lounge post I say *stay the hell out Ma & Pa Kettle!**

*Ma & Pa Kettle is a very old TV and movie family of common folk that US elite flyers call the people who don't fly besides the once a few years family vacation.









*The Kettle Family*


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Nations divided by a common language. I purposely removed the "two" bit as more than one was confused and more than one knew the definition.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> As it is a "not being elite enough" and can't get access to the lounge post I say *stay the hell out Ma & Pa Kettle!**
> 
> *The Kettle Family*


*

Pretty sure unless you are the richest man in the world or royalty, there will always be someone who would consider you the patriarch of the aforementioned Kettle family from their point of view.... as it stands with respect to access to flight lounges you happen to be a proverbial Rockefeller but in other instances maybe not.... 

Point is sh*t always flows downwards and 99% of us happen to be below another person .... 

P.S: if money/exclusivity/wealth were a measure of class/virtue/respect, then ALL of the greatest individuals in human history would have been billionaires in their respective time periods and would have had an extremely ELITE agenda .... pretty certain thats NOT the case ... globally ...*


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Pretty sure unless you are the richest man in the world or royalty, there will always be someone who would consider you the patriarch of the aforementioned *Kettle* family from their point of view.... as it stands with respect to access to flight lounges you happen to be a proverbial *Rockefeller* but in other instances maybe not....
> 
> Point is sh*t always flows downwards and 99% of us happen to be below another person ....
> 
> P.S: if money/exclusivity/wealth were a measure of class/virtue/respect, then ALL of the greatest individuals in human history would have been billionaires in their respective time periods and would have had an extremely ELITE agenda .... pretty certain thats NOT the case ... globally ...


Forgot the sarcastic highlight color in my post...............


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Forgot the sarcastic highlight color in my post...............


If people couldn't smell it a mile away, there's something wrong with them. :ranger:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Reading some of the responses on this thread, it does seem like 'Dubai' in all it's 'glory' has certainly worn off on a few. Guess when receiving the 'special'/'warranted'/'exclusive' experience its great, when not on the receiving end a post on DDR seems to pop up.
> 
> Personally I think the OP has a point. From what I understand, the rep was rude and there was no option for an extra payment to be made for use of the lounge. After all cabin crew are known to help in sorting out seats on a flight, in case a couple or family members want to be seated together if not already. If it can be done on an airplane, might be possible in a lounge just sayin'.
> 
> Letting the OP's wife into the lounge, even without the required criteria, would have enabled them to spend their time together. After all, can't expect him to get into the lounge leaving his wife out in the terminal food court / seating area. Also having a hard time understanding the logic behind the husband being good enough for the lounge, due to the membership, but the wife being considered riff-raf


@sar, normally I agree with you but on this I am 180 degrees. The OP does not have a point. Emirates has a business class lounge for people flying business class. As a benefit to frequent flyers they allow access to this lounge to people with certain status. This policy is very clearly defined. A gold member flying in economy can bring in a guest, a silver member flying economy is allowed access to the lounge but is not allowed to bring a guest. They do not offer pay access to their lounge. I reiterate, this policy is very well known, it is published very clearly as tier benefits. It is also on the ticket you get printed, and usually the agent will tell you this at check-in.

The OP went to the lounge knowing that the policy is that his wife is not allowed access, but thinking that he could still convince them to allow her in. And is upset because the hostess follows the rules. Perhaps she was rude, but we do not know what the OP acted like. Perhaps he was not being very nice when he was reminded of the rules and she only responded in kind. I am sure a very common conversation among the lounge hostesses is how sick they are of silver members who come up and try to bring a guest. The lounges do not have the capacity to allow silver members to bring in guests, it is that simple. Of course he is not going to leave his wife and go to the lounge, he should not have gone up there in the first place because he should have known the result would be exactly what occured

For full discloser , yes I am an Emirates gold member. I don't consider it a Ma and Pa Kettle issue, it is a lounge capacity issue


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd also point out that not only is it a capacity issue, it's a tier issue.

If you earn Gold, you have (undeniably) spent more with Emirates within the past year than if you are Silver. Companies reward regular customers with more perks. It's a simple rewards scheme. It makes sense. Spend money = higher tier = more perks.

If they didn't do this, then everyone would be allowed in the executive lounges and nobody would buy food in the terminal at all the other outlets.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Point is sh*t always flows downwards and 99% of us happen to be below another person .....


Human nature... It's a lot more fun looking down than looking up...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Pretty sure unless you are the richest man in the world or royalty, there will always be someone who would consider you the patriarch of the aforementioned *Kettle* family from their point of view.... as it stands with respect to access to flight lounges you happen to be a proverbial *Rockefeller* but in other instances maybe not....
> 
> Point is sh*t always flows downwards and 99% of us happen to be below another person ....
> 
> P.S: if money/exclusivity/wealth were a measure of class/virtue/respect, then ALL of the greatest individuals in human history would have been billionaires in their respective time periods and would have had an extremely ELITE agenda .... pretty certain thats NOT the case ... globally ...


Well said. However _some_ people with low self-esteem derive happiness by seeing other people denied access to things they have access to. Its not enough for them to get what they want, they need to see others not getting it to feel worthy.

A very popular travellers site has plenty of such specimen, you get entire threads on how angry someone with "status" in First Class is that people were upgraded from coach and he had to suffer sharing his cabin with someone who did not pay for it. 

In the OP's case, the hostess should have been much more polite, but she played strictly by the rules.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 with the last two posters. The lounge staff must get thoroughly narked with the number of people trying to bluff their way in every day. 
You don't fly much saraswat?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Well said. However _some_ people with low self-esteem derive happiness by seeing other people denied access to things they have access to. Its not enough for them to get what they want, they need to see others not getting it to feel worthy.


Also human nature...

If I get something for free, well that's my birth right, and screw anyone who has a problem with that...

But if I see someone else get something for free that I just paid for, pisses me off...



Tropicana said:


> In the OP's case, the hostess should have been much more polite, but she played strictly by the rules.


To be fair though, we only got one side of the story, it's entirely conceivable the hostess got freaked out by the OP's unibrow...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

And to think some people here take the p!ss out of threads on the expw board.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is only me or I feel after reading all these posts that I am in a psychology class. Never seen so many judgmental folks. CHILL BIT#hes !!!

The OP just wanted to share whether it was ok to be annoyed or not. 

In fact, before; it was common to take a guest for free in the lounge but that has changed end of story and not this babbling


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not judging him. I was clearly defending the skywards system. I don't really care if OP is mad at the Emirates person or not. I still think he should be naked though...unless he's ugly.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

So angry with Emirates right now...

They sent me back home, even though I had yesterday's ticket...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You don't fly much saraswat?


No, as I fly only personal flights and not for work. Once a year to visit family in Atlanta, and a couple of times to India to also visit family. I guess that has a bearing on the argument ?. I do get access to a lounge if I choose to due to my credit card.

Regarding the tier/spend issue, out of two fliers, one that gets access because his/her company sends them on flights and effectively pays for the flight and another that gets access due to their personal spending on flights, would the two get different treatment?. In terms of assigning tiers/spend, surely an individual that flies regularly for personal reasons would be considered more affluent hence a much more 'important' customer. As far as I know, regardless of who pays for the flight , the air-miles member gets the rewards. 

Point is if the industry cannot make that distinction then why make such a great distinction on not allowing other halves ?. The policy doesn't make sense if the aim of the airline is to make travel more comfortable, by not allowing the OH of a traveler into the lounge, you are effectively making it impossible for him/her to be in the lounge (unless its a really messed up relationship), thereby completely obliterating any chance to achieve the stated customer service goal. 

Bear in mind I say the access should apply to significant others only and not extended family members, I am not advocating a policy whereby economy gets access or the whole family does due to one member (kids etc)

@Doodle yes the red was missing ... that is if you intended that comment to be sarcastic, can't say, not convinced either way

@Izzy no I couldn't smell it a mile away, probably there is something wrong on this end, but then plenty of people that would disagree with that assumption. Call me old fashioned but if something is to be said in jest / sarcasm it should clearly be indicated via the font-color or emoticon. Far too easy for a poster to post something, only to say later the post was in jest.... kinda makes it hard to figure out no ?. Not saying that's what happened here, can't really say either way.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

saraswat said:


> I am not advocating a policy whereby economy gets access or the whole family does due to one member (kids etc)


After my experience with the mini douche lord the other day I am totally with you on not allowing access to kids to the lounge


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell what the policy is for taking maids in the lounge?

Do I have to feed myself?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> No, as I fly only personal flights and not for work. Once a year to visit family in Atlanta, and a couple of times to India to also visit family. I guess that has a bearing on the argument ?. I do get access to a lounge if I choose to due to my credit card.
> 
> Regarding the tier/spend issue, out of two fliers, one that gets access because his/her company sends them on flights and effectively pays for the flight and another that gets access due to their personal spending on flights, would the two get different treatment?. In terms of assigning tiers/spend, surely an individual that flies regularly for personal reasons would be considered more affluent hence a much more 'important' customer. As far as I know, regardless of who pays for the flight , the air-miles member gets the rewards.
> 
> ...


I think we'll have to agree to disagree. I don't think it matters who pays for the flights. The company is still making money off the transaction (be it personal or business). I think business fliers who are loyal to certain airlines should be rewarded for their loyalty. They could easily go with other airlines that might suit their timing better but they tend to stick to the same airline to accrue points, tiers and air miles so they can reap the benefits of having access to a lounge...with wifi and free food/beverages.

I also feel that a personal fier who travels maybe 4 times a year doesn't deserve the benefits of one who flies 4 times a month.

If someone is flying with their spouse/family and has a higher tier grade than their travel companions, I do not feel they deserve to let everyone in as a "Silver". He's "only" (I say that with hierarchy in mind) a Silver member. There are 2 tiers above him. _They_ get the privilege of taking in a lower/none tier guest. That's the rules. It shouldn't matter that one is usually privileged and the other isn't. That ONE FLIGHT (1/4 for the other flier and 1/48 for the frequent flier) the frequent flier can't use a lounge. Oh boo hoo! 

Just go to a cafe, drink a coffee and get over it 

P.s. I think it was blatantly sarcastic. I think it's the mindset in which you read it. I think you took it badly...I have no idea why. Still unconvinced that he's sarcastic? Well...that's kinda your problem. People are getting far too touchy online this week. I think it's time for a break.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And Canuk telling people so stop babbling, now that IS comedy gold!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

How can you be narked at someone for doing their job & following the companies rules?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You know the weather is getting hotter when everyone gets narky. Apart from the permanently grumpy old farts like me


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> You know the weather is getting hotter when everyone gets narky. Apart from the permanently grumpy old farts like me


Not old here... but occasional grumpy fart .. been known to happen


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Still unconvinced that he's sarcastic? Well...that's kinda your problem.


And one might think your perception that the post under discussion being 'blatantly sarcastic' ... would kinda be your problem.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> No, as I fly only personal flights and not for work. Once a year to visit family in Atlanta, and a couple of times to India to also visit family. I guess that has a bearing on the argument ?. I do get access to a lounge if I choose to due to my credit card.
> 
> Regarding the tier/spend issue, out of two fliers, one that gets access because his/her company sends them on flights and effectively pays for the flight and another that gets access due to their personal spending on flights, would the two get different treatment?. In terms of assigning tiers/spend, surely an individual that flies regularly for personal reasons would be considered more affluent hence a much more 'important' customer. As far as I know, regardless of who pays for the flight , the air-miles member gets the rewards.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was being sarcastic. 

But I also feel there needs to be rules and the rules followed. I flew over 100,000 miles last year and obtained the benefits associated with flying those miles, it makes flying those 100k a bit easier on me. If someone who flies only a few times a year gets the same benefits then I'm back suffering with everyone else. If that happens I won't concentrate on Star Alliance for my flying, and yes my company pays for some of my flights but I chose the airline. They appreciate the loyalty and reward me for it.

Each tier needs to have separate benefits. My Silver tier gets no lounge access at all, Gold does and you get a guest. My program is also now switching to a revenue based qualification as well as miles. Fly 50,000 but do it on the cheap and you no longer qualify for Gold in 2014. There are pretty clear rules and if you don't like them there are plenty of other airlines.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

The company i work with now have informed us all that we fly the miles so we get to keep the benefits and use them as we see fit, but I know some companies take the miles from you. How I don't know.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Not old here... but occasional grumpy fart .. been known to happen


My mind thinks I'm young. The body constantly reminds me otherwise 

But, for today I'll be moderately cheerful...maybe.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Engineer said:


> The company i work with now have informed us all that we fly the miles so we get to keep the benefits and use them as we see fit, but I know some companies take the miles from you. How I don't know.


I believe some airlines (Etihad for one) are offering corporate membership or something like that.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Just for the record I was aware my wife was no allowed access but was upfront about wanting to pay to allow her access. I've heard of people doing it before so thought it was something possible, I didn't realise it wasn't. 

Obviously had I known what I know now I wouldn't have gone up there!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Togaflex said:


> Just for the record I was aware my wife was no allowed access but was upfront about wanting to pay to allow her access. I've heard of people doing it before so thought it was something possible, I didn't realise it wasn't.
> 
> Obviously had I known what I know now I wouldn't have gone up there!


You are not wrong and people should not judge you about how you are supposed to feel.

The truth is: you felt that your spouse was having a treatment that she did not deserve that was why you got annoyed and perhaps offended. That is the reason I got annoyed and offended when it happened with us because it was and is a huge inconvenience. I was actually mad and told some stuff tot he lady (I know it was not her fault but you feel frustrated and you take out on someone, it is human nature. I did write to HSBC US stating that your quality is improving awesomely. "Sounds like you folks forgot to engage the parachute cuz it is a free fall" 

But what to do ? they change their policies 'cause they know that once you show up there you will pony up the money to let your guest in. You wont turn your back saying you know never mind we will stay outside.

For me put it simply, it is just way to make some revenue at our expense.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> And Canuk telling people so stop babbling, now that IS comedy gold!


 glad I made your day fella !!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> . I flew over 100,000 miles last year and obtained the benefits associated with flying those miles, it makes flying those 100k a bit easier on me. _If someone who flies only a few times a year gets the same benefits then I'm back suffering with everyone else. _.



This is what I was pointing at; 
How does it make a difference if someone flying less than you gets the same benefits that you do?

If _everyone_ gets it, it may make a difference, but if every now and then someone flying under 100k gets the same benefits as someone over 100k, it does not affect you that much does it ?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

If it was done in front of me? Yup - I'd be peed off.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone have contacts at 7 Days or Gulf news? Someone really needs to pick up on this and run with it.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Does anyone have contacts at 7 Days or Gulf news? Someone really needs to pick up on this and run with it.


Sadly no. 

But I have a pothole outside my flat in UK so am writing to the Daily Telegraph about it as we speak.


----------

